# Clearwater Grand



## liquidmas (Apr 17, 2016)

I had some business on Clearwater Beach the other evening and drove by the Clearwater Grand construction site. Looking good. Windows in. Great spot for a beach vacation. Right at the Pier. Just wanted to share the update.

Mike


----------



## ronparise (Apr 17, 2016)

I assume the plan is still to include some timeshares


----------



## uscav8r (Apr 17, 2016)

Where is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Apr 17, 2016)

uscav8r said:


> Where is this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Clearwater Fl


----------



## liquidmas (Apr 17, 2016)

There were 105 UDI units approved by the city council for the plans along with the hotel rooms. The plans were amended to remove the timeshare units. Then again to add them back. To the best of my knowledge, there will be timeshares here. Time will tell when they open.


----------



## OutSkiing (Sep 23, 2016)

We were in Clearwater yesterday and took this picture.

Looks like the Wyndham Grand is the hotel room tower on the left while the timeshare resort is on the right. Mostly Ocean View units with some Ocean Front glass at the near end of building. 

Bob


----------



## OutSkiing (Sep 23, 2016)

Here's a closeup of the resort tower.


----------



## wjappraise (Sep 23, 2016)

CLUB WYNDHAM Is Heading to Clearwater Beach!

We're excited to announce a new vacation destination on the gorgeous Gulf Coast of Florida. As a CLUB WYNDHAM Presidential Reserve Member, you are the first to know about a new proposed future CLUB WYNDHAM Plus resort property — Wyndham Clearwater Beach Resort — which will soon begin accepting a limited number of reservations for vacation stays as early as March 2017. 

With the Intracoastal Waterway to the east and the Gulf of Mexico to the west, Wyndham Clearwater Beach Resort is perfect for travelers looking for some aqua adventures and fun in the sun. There are a ton of outdoor activities and attractions available nearby including boating, fishing, Jet Skiing, swimming, golfing, restaurants, museums and more. 

Be on the lookout for more information regarding when you will be able to start making reservations at this upcoming addition to the CLUB WYNDHAM resort portfolio!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vv813 (Sep 23, 2016)

wondering what day this email regarding clearwater was sent out.  I have not received it and now I am curious why and if there are others that I may not have gotten.


----------



## raygo123 (Sep 23, 2016)

vv813 said:


> wondering what day this email regarding clearwater was sent out.  I have not received it and now I am curious why and if there are others that I may not have gotten.


It just landed in my inbox, limited reservations starting in March

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayman01 (Sep 23, 2016)

*Clearwater beach*

Having lived in the area for most of my adult life I can tell you that CB is very beautiful. However, the traffic there is atrocious. There is plenty to do and see on foot so plan your time accordingly. Do not plan to get anywhere fast in a car. Especially when using the Route 60 road to and from the island. coming up from the south end of the island is the quicker route. It is longer but faster with much less traffic. If you are going off island give yourself plenty of extra time to get to your destination.

 Then again, once you get on the beach you probably aren't going to want to go anywhere anytime soon.


----------



## randyz (Sep 24, 2016)

Was in my inbox today as well as a VIP notification email.


----------



## vv813 (Oct 3, 2016)

There is update  video done on facebook by tampa bay times( our local newspaper) --- they did a hardhat  walking tour of hotel.    showed views of the two towers  which one will be timeshare with  105 rooms which will be 2-4 bedrooms.   there will be 3 restarants on site one of them an asian sushi.  great views of the water and intercoastal waterways.  

scheduled to open jan 18 2017 for hotel.  Not sure if that will be the same for the t/s end of it.  

can watch at facebook-  tampa bay times    they said they will probably do another tour once it is finished.  There was a construction manager and also a wyndham representative

I thought somewhat informative even though it is still very much just construction only.

Did not know how to post a link so I hope that you can watch and that maybe someone will be able to post a quick link up if that is possible.


----------



## OutSkiing (Oct 3, 2016)

vv813 said:


> There is update  video done on facebook by tampa bay times( our local newspaper) --- they did a hardhat  walking tour of hotel.    showed views of the two towers  which one will be timeshare with  105 rooms which will be 2-4 bedrooms.   there will be 3 restarants on site one of them an asian sushi.  great views of the water and intercoastal waterways.
> 
> scheduled to open jan 18 2017 for hotel.  Not sure if that will be the same for the t/s end of it.
> 
> ...



Here's the link:

https://www.facebook.com/tampabaycom/videos/10155245614664838/

Even the fitness room has a great view of the beachfront .. I hope its not limited to the Hotel guests.

I believe I heard 322 hotel rooms (and the 105 timeshare units)

Bob


----------



## 55plus (Oct 11, 2016)

*I made a reservation at Wyndham Clearwater*

I received an email from Wyndham about attending a preview showing in Clearwater so I made a reservation at Wyndham Clearwater for February 23-26, 2016. It's a preview showing, 4 days/3 nights for $189. We'll be in Florida anyway so I figure it's worth it to check it out. A condition is, we have to attend a presentation. In other words, high pressure sales pitch.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 12, 2016)

Reservations at Clearwater are now available to make on the Wyndham website online. After looking at points, the three nights (Thursday, Friday & Saturday) I got for $189 (preview showing) would cost at least 130,000 points, or about $720 in maintenance fees.


----------



## ronparise (Oct 12, 2016)

Clearwater Points chart


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 12, 2016)

morrisjim said:


> Reservations at Clearwater are now available to make on the Wyndham website online. After looking at points, the three nights (Thursday, Friday & Saturday) I got for $189 (preview showing) would cost at least 130,000 points, or about $720 in maintenance fees.



Are you seeing any actual availability in March or April? Ran several searches. Am only seeing PRH units, all w/ Friday check-in dates. 1, 2 & 4BPR units. None of the standard unit sizes.


----------



## 55plus (Oct 13, 2016)

BellaWyn said:


> Are you seeing any actual availability in March or April? Ran several searches. Am only seeing PRH units, all w/ Friday check-in dates. 1, 2 & 4BPR units. None of the standard unit sizes.



It's possible the deluxe condos were blocked/booked for prescreening the resort. I was told when I paid for the 4 days/3 nights prescreening I would be in a one or two bedroom.

Here's the link from the email I received from Wyndham. It's a good deal dollar wise. Call and take advantage of the prescreening if there is availability: https://www.wyndhamtrips.com/preact...mpaign=ClearwaterNRN&utm_content=LearnMoreBTN


----------



## cayman01 (Oct 13, 2016)

*Mf's*

At 600-650k points for a 4BR Presidential Reserve I will be curious to see what the maintenance fees are going to be for Clearwater. I am thinking Bali Hai rates. Might have to take a looksie once contracts start hitting eBay.


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 15, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> At 600-650k points for a 4BR Presidential Reserve I will be curious to see what the maintenance fees are going to be for Clearwater. I am thinking Bali Hai rates. Might have to take a looksie once contracts start hitting eBay.



They will probably keep it on on lower end to sell the contracts. Designated and undesignated contracts similar to how they've did NH, SF a PC locations. It will take awhile before resale contracts show up on ebay. It will be interesting to see how much CWA inventory gets allocated vs CWP or PR.


----------



## cayman01 (Oct 15, 2016)

*Cwa*



BellaWyn said:


> They will probably keep it on on lower end to sell the contracts. Designated and undesignated contracts similar to how they've did NH, SF a PC locations. It will take awhile before resale contracts show up on ebay. It will be interesting to see how much CWA inventory gets allocated vs CWP or PR.



If maintenance fees are on the low side I suspect CWA will get a huge chunk of the points in order to offset some of the high MF contracts Wyndham is getting back from Ovation.


----------



## am1 (Oct 15, 2016)

cayman01 said:


> If maintenance fees are on the low side I suspect CWA will get a huge chunk of the points in order to offset some of the high MF contracts Wyndham is getting back from Ovation.



To me that is a waste.  The low maintenance fees is a good selling point or a good reason to switch where one owns.  Also ARP at this resort will be in demand.


----------

